# Remote coding  - Full time & Part time



## anelson30 (Nov 6, 2015)

We are looking for several experienced coders to work remotely.

Must have two to three years experience!

Part time positions must commit to minimum of 20hrs per week.

If you have ED coding experience - Facility and Pro fee, Ancillary coding, and OP surgery. Please send your resume to anelson@e-codesolutions.com for consideration.


----------



## Sandymom (Nov 7, 2015)

I am interested in a part time remote position.  I have experience in ER coding, Urgent care coding,and same day surgery on the facilities side.  I also have five years experience with professional fees.  I will be updating my resume within the next week and submitting it to the address above.  I would be very interested in learning more about the positions you currenlty have available.  My personal e-mail address is sgdohlman@gmail.com.  Thank you.
Sandra Dohlman, COC, COBGC


----------



## vanfountain (Nov 8, 2015)

*Remote coder*

I am interested in remote coding position


----------

